# Is anyone using the Snow Performance water methanol injection?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Remind me again if this impacts warranty coverage.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I hadn't even thought of running Meth in the diesel...curious if someone has now.


----------

